# Need some help with speaker wire colors - pics of my wires



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm trying to hook up my small Bazooka tube and I'm following a thread from this forum about adding electronics. I've accessed the wire bundle in the kick panel and I've found several twisted pairs but I can't figure out which wires form a pair of speakers, either fronts or backs. 

Here are the color pairs according to the other thread....

Left front
(+) dark blue
(-) brown with dark blue stripe

Right front
(+) yellow
(-) yellow with black stripe

Left rear
(+) dark green
(-) dark green with black stripe

Right rear
(+) white
(-) dark blue, black stripe

Here are some pics of my wires. I have a base model LS with the plain 6 speaker radio. I think I see 6 pairs of wires but I don't see any yellow. I've got some orange wires but no yellow. Which of these twisted pairs represent a pair of front or rear speakers. 

My colors don't match the other thread. I see orange and purple and gray colors that aren't mentioned in the other thread and I'm pretty damned confused. It doesn't help that I'm a little color blind.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

The easiest way to tell which is which.

Cut the wire, and place each end on the back of a battery. If connected properly the speaker will "pop"


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you have to look really hard and pull them apart so your not looking at a rainbow!!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

How about confirming my hunch that those twisted pair wires are the speaker wires. In other words... 

twisted pairs=speakers and only speakers 
straight wires=non-speaker wires

If I'm right about the twisted wires being the only wires for speakers, why do I see so many wires? Maybe some are for the tweeters but they're not listed in the pinout below.

I found another thread with a link to a download of the pin list/diagram for the radio harness. It seems to match the colors but I'm not sure if I'm understanding the color abbreviations. Maybe somebody can confirm if I'm interpretiing them right. 

Pin 31 - RF (-) = YE/BK.... yellow/ black stripe?
Pin 32 - LF (-) = BN/D-BU.... brown w/ dark blue stripe?
Pin 33 - RR (-) = D-BU/BK.... dark blue w/black stripe?
Pin 34 - LR (-) = D-GN/BK.....dark green w/black stripe?
Pin 35 - not used
Pin 36 - not used
Pin 37 - used with the premium radio only
Pin 38 - Ground = BK.... black?
Pin 39 - RF (+) = YE.....yellow?
Pin 40 - LF (+) = D-BU....dark blue?
Pin 41 - RR (+) = WH.....white?
Pin 42 - LR (+) = D-GN....dark green?

Maybe the easiest way is for me to pull the radio chassis and look at the wiring harness. I wish I was a little smarter and had better vision. And a yellow drop light isn't helping anything with the color recognition.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

Left Rear:
(+) Dark Green
(-) Dark Green, Black Stripe

Right Rear:
(+) White
(-) Dark Blue, Black Stripe 

this is correct^^ be careful about those other twisted wires i believe some of those are air bag sensors,,,

i peeled the electrical tape off right below the large disconnect connector hint: if u do that its the wires along the edge closest to u 

wish i still had mine apart and i would take some pictures for u

maybe your looking at slightly the wrong place in the harness as i cant see the disconnect in your pictures


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for replying. The wire bundle in my pictures is at the left "dead pedal" area. It's the same bundle going to the big connector but about 8" away. I am still confused about this situation because I simply don't see the colors listed by others. There is no twisted pair with one yellow twisted with a yellow w/black stripe. This is from the other thread....









I don't have the yellow pair. I looked at the GM pinout listing for the radio connector because I had a theory that maybe my car had colors from the wiring harness used on the upscale radio by mistake. That radio does list some wiring pairs that are more like my car. The UQA radio has a pair for the LF marked OG/D-BU paired with D-BU. I see two pairs with orange wires but I'm not sure about them.

Yesterday I had a new theory. There are 6 speakers but only 4 wiring pairs from the radio. I seem to have 6 wiring pairs (the ones twisted together) and I can see two duplicate pairs (same colors). My new theory is that any duplicated pair of wires must be the front speakers, with one of the duplicates feeding the tweeter and the other the front door speaker. You can see one of the duplicate pairs on the right side of this picture.










They are a blue wire paired with a grayish wire with a blue stripe. Two identical pairs like this. Also two pairs that look the same that are basically orange paired with a striped purple wire.

I was thinking about hooking the Bazooka tube Posi-lock splice connectors to those twisted pairs and testing the Bazooka. Your caution about the possibility that airbag wires might also be formed into twisted pairs has me worried though. 

I guess I'm back to pulling the radio out of the dash and looking at the wiring directly at the radio connector. I removed the silver "horseshoe" trim around the center stack yesterday but that still doesn't give enough clearance to pull the radio. It looks like you need to remove the lower trim that goes down around the gear shift. I didn't want to go to that much work but it would be better than setting off the airbags.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

i would just try unwrapping the harness directly below the large X200 connector here is some info on that connector ... u will see the rear speaker wires are on the pins close to u on the connector so the're easy to find
looks like pins 13,14,25,26 hope this helps


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you VERY much for getting me back on the right track. You were totally correct telling me to look at the harness right next to the big connector. The right wires were in perfect view as soon as I did that. I had unwrapped the wrong harness. I thought it was kind of an extension of the wire bundle going to the big connector since that's what the wiring routing looked like to my obviously untrained eye. 

Wow. There's no telling how bad I would have screwed up without your advice. I probably would have powered up the radio and set off the air bags. I guess that would have been "big base" for about 3 milliseconds, lol.

Seriously, thank you. I just got finished with the Bazooka installation and it's working successfully.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

no problem man, glad i could help


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

what wire did you use for the 12v source?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks guys this is just what I wanted to see ...Picked up a pair of 10 inch subs from my brother in kankakee .
Now I will have less hassle ..
Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and the new best wishes ......


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

OMG please do not use a battery of any kind on unknown twisted pair wires. Yes your speakers might in-fact be a twisted pair but so are the can data wires. The last thing you want to do is cook ANY module on the can network. *pretty much all modules*

Yes whoever suggested that means well, and yes before data networks on cars this was a fine way of doing it. As a matter of fact the likely hood of blowing anything with a 9v battery is slim but still........


----------



## nerw (Sep 10, 2013)

hi guys
don't you know where ends the rear door speaker wires? is it pulled out from X200?
thanks


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

What loc did you use? Any issues??

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## Willker (Nov 11, 2016)

I got some questions for someone that has knowledge of the speaker wires please text my phone or call me its way more then I would like to type


----------



## kx232 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Thanks*

Good thread. Helpful for a project I am planning.


----------

